# Feeling like a total failure and embarrassed



## Dannib247 (Jan 27, 2012)

I really don't know how much more bad luck I can take and I swear if 1 more person says to me your still young there's plenty of time I will jump off a building!! Yes it's my 1st go at Ivf but definitely not my first negative test! I feel like I've let everyone down especially my other half who has perfect sperm and all the problems lie with me! Everything though treatment went fantastically just the final part of my body accepting a pregnancy failed this is 10x worse than our previos m/c we had so much hope please tell me things get easier? luck changes? And life is really worth living without being a mum?


----------



## wehavethreecats (Feb 12, 2012)

Dannib247: hugs to you.  It's a horribly hard day getting that BFN, especially having invested so much time/enegery/hope into IVF being the difference that makes the difference.
I don't know if your luck might change; and i don't know if it will get easier... but i do know that life is worth living without being a mum, it is just a different life. 
Give yourselves time to heal from another awful loss.

x


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Dannib247, trust me when I say this, I KNOW how you feel!!! 

I have had such bad luck with IUIs and clomid cycles, and then we finally finally got to IVF everything was looking so good, I just had a feeling this was going to be it, good response to med, 20 eggs, 7 embies etc, it was going well of course then AF arrived 11 days after ET and I have been feeling exactly the way you do!! I feel angry at my body for letting me and everyone down, why cant it, for once do what is suposed to do??

My DH has no issues either which makes the burden of guilt all one sided and no amount of words and comfort helps that much....knowing that I am reason he is childless always seems to weigh upon me.

I don't have guarantees for you Hun, but I can say that all we can do is keep trying, keep trying till there is one last ounce of mental, physical and emotional energy left, and if it works, those babies will be loved so so dearly, and if not, well we ca honestly say we tried!

Keep faith and keep strong, luck changes and time changes too.....


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Why not join in the BFN chatter with the other girls for lots of  and  
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=278545.0


----------



## MJ1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi Danni, many women on here know how you feel including me. I have had four cycles all failed. My partner is an ex donor and as a result the clinic told him that 8 couple now have children. We so desperately want our own family and all our cycles go well apart from when they have been transferred and we are on the 2ww. So if anyone knows and feels a failure it's me. Take care and keep believing, you are still very young. Mj1 xxx


----------

